# Just got Vector Butane/Not competent to fill a lighter



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

My only experience has been refilling a Blazer Stratus with the small can of Xikar butane. I just got the 10oz. (?) can's from CI of Vector butane, and I have been getting some blowback from that lighter and a little from my new Vector Thundra (a beast of a lighter). My question is does the larger can expel butane quicker, thereby filling the lighter quicker and explaining the hitherto unseen blowback? It should be noted that I have had no trouble with my lighters notwithstanding the filling issues.
Thanks for any help you might give.

Rivers


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I am not worth a crap at refills but I think the main key is to purge your lighter before filling. I have noticed that since I have faithfully begun to practice the purge I have lessened the blowback and quickened the refill time. Not until I purchased a lighter with a visible tank did I realize how quickly I could actually fill a lighter. My perception is the newer the can of butane the faster it fills the lighter but my perception isn't always reality.


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

I also have had a problem with vector butane. While refilling my lighters and pressing the can directly down on the refill valve, butane leaks out which is comming from the can itself (the part where the refill nozzle meets the can). I always purge my lighters before I fill them so I know that this is not the problem. It should be noted that I have tried two cans of butane with the same results from both. In the end the lighters get filled, but it seems as though a lot of butane is being wasted. I may try some xikar butane after these cans are out.

To answer your question, I think that the size of the can is not the problem, but maybe the quality of the can itself such as the refill nozzle.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Different lighters have different nozzles. Not all butane cans will fit perfectly nor will you filling procedure always provide a perfect seal. Some butane cans come with a plastic multi nozzle adapter just for that reason. Follow good proven practices (check out some earlier posts on this subject aprox. 1 week ago.). Use the best butane you can find etc. Good luck, you'll "Git er done".


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

The older Vector cans with the metal tip did that pretty bad. I haven't noticed it as much from the new Vector cans with a plastic tip though. The last shipment we got in the shop are all plastic now.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

So you ended up getting the Vector Thundra eh? Sweet. 

My experience filling up butane lighters is limited; I have a 500ml can of Power 5x refined with a metal nozzle that I got from a local smoke shop that I've been using to fill my Cigar Savor single flame torch. These things fill up really fast as evidenced through the fuel window and I just sort of feel it out and can tell when the can stops filling it by sound and feel. I've never had a problem with blowback and am not sure if that is due to technique or the quality of build of the can of butane.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, the Thundra is awesome! I think I am gonna see if I can swap the attachment from the Xikar can to the Vector one, because I have no trouble with the xikar one.


----------

